# [PVPBI] Postez vos plus beaux instants V.2



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Mars 2020)

la modération a dit:
			
		

> reprenons le sujet commencé ici ^^
> 
> Merci de lire les consignes de partage des images en vigueur sur le portfolio
> et de les appliquer avant poster vos images dans ce sujet.



En ce moment, une occupation c'est de faire un peu de lecture


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mars 2020)

Y'a personne en ce moment ...


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2020)

Ophrys de la Passion (Ophrys passionis)





Sur la dune au dessus de la maison ​


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2020)




----------



## boninmi (27 Mars 2020)

Effet redoutable du confinement sur les œufs de mes poules


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mars 2020)

Juste un petit creux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Mars 2020)

Paris, de nuit comme de jour...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mars 2020)

Qui s'y frotte s'y pique...
Zut c'est pas le bon


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)




----------



## PJG (29 Mars 2020)




----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2020)

_


Un joli pull devant __GOB-1224-000_​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2020)




----------



## boninmi (31 Mars 2020)

Nan, pas taper ! Ce n'est pas un animal de compagnie. Il se balade autour des maisons depuis quelques jours, pour l'instant tranquille rapport au confinement. Bon, la photo n'est pas très nette, elle a été prise à la va vite à travers la vitre juste devant la maison, l'animal est malgré tout vite effarouché.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un animal de compagnie


Pas grave, ici t'es à PVPBI...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2020)

y a quekchose qui me manque...



​


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (1 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

Voir la pièce jointe 163907​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2020)

Pas un plus bel instant pour tout le monde...
Ce n'est pas forcément un Covid-19, ça peut être problème cardiaque ou AVC...



​


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Avril 2020)

G suivi DSL je n'arrive po à prendre de photo, toute seule, avec mon iPhone. 
Sauf quand je suis assise dans mon canapé à l’apéro j'aurai celle-ci : si c pas bon je t'autorise à la sup. Pas de photo prise QUE par moi ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2020)

J'ai fait 3e à un concours avec celle-là. Mon prix, une bouffe dans un bon restau d'Étretat avec une copine...​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Avril 2020)

​Note de la modération: Voila parfait cette taille


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Avril 2020)

Prise en passant ...​​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Avril 2020)

Jouer à cache cache


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Avril 2020)

Ca penche un peu sur le fond. Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de belles couleurs pour le ciel. Sinon je serait en train de pleurer d'être enfermé  

As-tu d'autres photos du même coin ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2020)

Un coquelicot se cache dans cette image, sauras-tu le retrouver ?



​


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

Basilica di San Pietro
N'ayant pas de trépied, il a fallu improviser avec une boite de tampon, une boite à lunette et un paquet de mouchoir.​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Avril 2020)

Règle des tiers en photo


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

Normandie​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (7 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2020)

@*Unepause*
Bon courage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Photo qui penche


Mais comment ça penche...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Avril 2020)

Oui ça penche.



ecatomb a dit:


> ça serait pas St Malo, vue de la piscine extérieure au pied des remparts ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Avril 2020)

C'est bien Saint Malo


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Avril 2020)

La lune de mardi dernier


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2020)

Tu nous fait un petit debrief au labo steupl' ?


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu nous fait un petit debrief au labo steupl' ?


J'ai mis l'appareil sur un trepied


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai mis l'appareil sur un trepied


'bécile !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu nous fait un petit debrief au labo steupl' ?


C'est fait   



flotow a dit:


> J'ai mis l'appareil sur un trepied


Et bien non


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Avril 2020)

Pour rester dans le noir & blanc (utile quand il y a des pb de couleur)


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais comment ça penche...





gKatarn a dit:


> Oui ça penche.


Par contre, un cadrage qui bouffe un mot pour centrer son personnage, ça ne vous dérange pas plus que ça…

On le sait que les photos de Nelly penchent… Pas la peine de la ramener à chaque fois ! Surtout, la miss a son _attestation d'obliquité dérogatoire_ pour poster des images qu'elle ne pourrait prendre elle-même.
Faudrait savoir les garçons, vous avez le pied marin ou pas ?


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Par contre, un cadrage qui bouffe un mot pour centrer son personnage, ça ne vous dérange pas plus que ça…



QUI ?
Ah, j'ai trouvé...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Par contre, un cadrage qui bouffe un mot pour centrer son personnage, ça ne vous dérange pas plus que ça…


Bon ok, il manque la barre horizontale du L...
Mais y a toujours un peu d'attente à la Direction Régionale de l'Environnement, de l'Aménagement et du logement


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Bon ok ça penche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Avril 2020)

_L__e mie Scarpe


_​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)




----------



## ScapO (11 Avril 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> _L__e mie Scarpe_​


​
Salve ,
alte e belle le scarpe tue.


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 166203​


Oui mais non. Le 28mm (je cause 24x36) pour prendre des architectures comme celle-ci, franchement, non. Parce que du coup ça penche _des deux côtés. _


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2020)

Pour les bâtiments faut du matos et des compétences...
Voir une certaine église


----------



## flotow (11 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour les bâtiments faut du matos et des compétences...
> Voir une certaine église


Et dans le doute...




ou


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2020)

Le rosier liane continue à grimper dans le chêne, qui donne l'impression d'être en fleurs:


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2020)

Distanciation sociale et musique





ps: oui ça penche  ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

Olympiapark​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Avril 2020)

On se replonge dans les archives pour pouvoir poster pendant tout le confinement. Une photo qui date de 2015


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2020)

Une de mes copines abeille sauvage est revenue de ses courses



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2020)

Mont-Saint-Michel
La Normandie, fort et vert !​


----------



## ScapO (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Avril 2020)

Sur le chemin de la liberté




ps: sans doute déjà posté ou une très proche​


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Avril 2020)

Après les kipenche, les sousex...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Avril 2020)




----------



## ScapO (16 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

@*ScapO*
C'est Lisbonne  , la ligne 28 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2020)

C'est quoi cette plantouze ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Une fleur au jardin des plantes. 
Un endroit où je comptais aller cette année courant mars/avril pour faire des photos d'abeille ou autre


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Avril 2020)

Ça aurait été bien de connaître cette plante bizarre...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

@*Toum'aï*
C'est du Pavier Blanc


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Avril 2020)

Je pencherais pour lis des Incas blanc

[Edit] Bien vu, pavier blanc


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une fleur au jardin des plantes.
> Un endroit où je comptais aller cette année courant mars/avril pour faire des photos d'abeille ou autre


Ajoute une case sur ta fiche de sortie !


----------



## ScapO (17 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*ScapO*
> C'est Lisbonne  , la ligne 28 ?


Slt Jura ,
Oui Lisbonne pile poil !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2020)

C'est celle qui passe devant l'église ?


ScapO a dit:


> Slt Jura ,
> Oui Lisbonne pile poil !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)




----------



## ScapO (18 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est celle qui passe devant l'église ?


la 28 passe effectivement devant la cathédrale Sé.


----------



## Macounette (18 Avril 2020)

_Promenade solitaire_​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)

*@ecatomb *
Superbe ce papillon sur un Buddleia De david


----------



## ScapO (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Avril 2020)

Ca me fait penser à un pont, mais fermé comme ça ce doit être autre chose


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2020)

Les ponts couverts sont fréquents aux States.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Avril 2020)

Fleur en plastique


----------



## Jura39 (21 Avril 2020)




----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2020)

Avenue Jean Jaurès (métro Ourcq)​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Avril 2020)

Miami SoBe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Avril 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Fleur en plastique


Il s'agissait d'un lotus sacré (Nelumbo nucifera)

Où se trouve ma jambe droite ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Avril 2020)

Appartement tout confort


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Avril 2020)

Ma Vie, celle qui me donne du courage. Ici à 6ans, aujourd'hui 10


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Avril 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Avril 2020)

A la fin du confinement, il faudra reprendre sa voiture... enfin essayer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Mai 2020)

Quand on te fait un signe


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)

Bon appétit


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (3 Mai 2020)

Clin d’œil Ramadanesque _et pas que_ ... 




​


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

Interlude zoologique

*@tous*
La règle tacite veut que les chiens et chats aillent dans le sujet de zanimaux domestiques en posture décalée ou pas. Sont exemptés de cette règle, Nellywow84 et Jura39. Notre Nelly possède un passe-droit permanent pour poster ce qu'elle veut où et comme elle le souhaite. Et Juju, bah c'est Juju ! Donc les autres, inutile de pinailler, vous suivez la règle et pis c'est tout !

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale !

(ceci était un message de votre modérateur adoré)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Mai 2020)

@aCLR


aCLR a dit:


> Notre Nelly possède un passe-droit permanent pour poster ce qu'elle veut où et comme elle le souhaite.


Un passe droit mais pourquoi ? S'il ne fallait pas la poster là, fallait me le dire. J'essaierai de m'adapter, sinon !! Sur ceux très bonne journée ensoleillé ! 
Bah ! Merci Mr le modér@teur.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Un passe droit mais pourquoi ? S'il ne fallait pas la poster là, fallait me le dire. J'essaierai de m'adapter, sinon !! Sur ceux très bonne journée ensoleillé !
> Bah ! Merci Mr le modér@teur.


Il écrit ça pour NOUS chambrer et supprimer certains commentaires de moqueries toujours pertinents (je parle des miens).
Et puis tu n'es pas la seule à bénéficier de ce passe droit, il y a aussi Jura qui peut poster des photos de vacances prises à l'heure de l'apéro du midi...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mai 2020)

nellywow84 a dit:


> Un passe droit mais pourquoi ?


T'es la seule fille dans ce forum testostéroné, alors on prend soin de toi ! Laisse nous ce plaisir !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2020)

En apesanteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Mai 2020)

elle se teinte en vert à la St Patrick !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Mai 2020)

Lundi, de retour dans ces transport (ou non)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## ScapO (8 Mai 2020)

Pas de moi mais un bel instant quand je l'ai vu.
(Si pas conforme et bien-->corbeille)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

Circulez, il n'y a rien à voir!


----------



## boninmi (9 Mai 2020)

Abeilles n'ayant pas respecté la date du déconfinement:


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Abeilles n'ayant pas respecté la date du déconfinement:


Eh bah ! Tu sais quoi, mon bon ami, elles t'ont inspiré un bel instantanné, ces butineuses !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Mai 2020)

Bon appétit


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mai 2020)

Merci, toi aussi !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2020)

Quand est-ce qu'on y retourne ?



​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)




----------



## ScapO (10 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2020)

@*ecatomb*
C'est un perroquet gris du gabon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*ecatomb*
> C'est un perroquet gris du gabon ?


C'est bien un gris du Gabon (Psittacus Erythacus)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2020)

Il fait froid, j'ai rallumé la cheminée (vieil essai)


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Mai 2020)

Il pleut vache qui pisse bouh ! on fait une belle flambée grâce à René !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Mai 2020)

@WheelNelly : j'adore les couleurs de ta photo
​Si vous pensez que quelque chose cloche dans la photo suivante, c'est normal : j'ai joué avec le point de prise de vue et l'ombre pour donner cet effet. Pas de modif dans photoshop sinon j'aurais enlevé le lampadaire


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mai 2020)

Le flegme britannique 





ps: visage flouté car je n'ai pas demandé l'autorisation  de prendre cette personne en photo


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2020)

Une photo que je pensais avoir postée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Mai 2020)

Ma motivation en ce moment


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Mai 2020)

J'ai le matos pour faire fasse au covid-19


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Mai 2020)

qui ne rêvent pas de siroter un mojitos, les pieds dans l'eau


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2020)

Chacun son truc. Comme plus bel instant je préfère les miens, c'est plus calme


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2020)

Rhooo, une photo de *Romuald *! 
J'en avais jamais vu *  
*


----------



## Romuald (18 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Rhooo, une photo de *Romuald *!
> J'en avais jamais vu **


nioube !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Mai 2020)

Presqu'île Cassis bouh! c pas demain que j'y retourne


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mai 2020)

La guerre est fini (ainsi que cette petite série), on s'en va


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Mai 2020)

@Sly54 : la petite tour à côté du château de Chenonceau ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> la petite tour à côté du château de Chenonceau ?


Yessss  (la tour des Marques)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

Je suis allé ramasser des champignons en forêt. Mais je crois qu'il faut faire attention au virus qui traine.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Mai 2020)

Quand la pomme m'aguichais à Grand Central


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mai 2020)

Au bout de 2 mois de confinement, tu finis de monter ce modèle


----------



## Fullcrum (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

@*Fullcrum*
C'est a coté de chez moi 
Pont de Pointe , les Marmittes ?


----------



## Fullcrum (23 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*Fullcrum*
> C'est a coté de chez moi
> Pont de Pointe , les Marmittes ?


Cascade des Tufs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

Une fleur qui se gorge de sang soleil (Celosia Cristata Dracula)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)




----------



## Fullcrum (24 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2020)

*@tous* *vous êtes priés d'utiliser les MPs pour toutes vos demandes d'informations ne figurant pas dans les messages !*
_Si l'auteur ne daigne pas mettre d'infos sur la pdv ou le lieu, c'est son choix ! Que cela vous taraude l'oignon ok mais inutile de polluer ce sujet avec vos cancans. Merci !_


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Mai 2020)

(peut-être déjà posté)​


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mai 2020)

Impossible de me souvenir où est le haut et le bas dans cette photo


----------



## DuncanLPP (26 Mai 2020)

L’œil d'une amie


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2020)




----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> L’œil d'une amie
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 175521



Ca demande un débrief au labo, non ?


----------



## DuncanLPP (26 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca demande un débrief au labo, non ?



Pour ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)

Pour expliquer comment tu as fait - prise de vue et post-traitement -, parce que des détails pareils ça m'étonnerait que ça soit clic-clac Kodak à l'iphone  
Mais tu n'es pas obligé.


----------



## DuncanLPP (26 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour expliquer comment tu as fait - prise de vue et post-traitement -, parce que des détails pareils ça m'étonnerait que ça soit clic-clac Kodak à l'iphone
> Mais tu n'es pas obligé.



Oups... J'ai fais cette photo avec un appareil photo et traité le tout sur lightroom dans mon macbook pro.

Je ne pensais pas que ce Topic était réservé aux photos faites avec un appareil Apple...

Sry


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Mai 2020)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas que ce Topic était réservé aux photos faites avec un appareil Apple...


Ce n'est pas du tout réservé, mes photos sont rarement réalisées avec un iPhone  
On est juste curieux de la méthode utilisée, dans le but de s'améliorer et d'arriver à faire pareil un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## DuncanLPP (26 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout réservé, mes photos sont rarement réalisées avec un iPhone
> On est juste curieux de la méthode utilisée, dans le but de s'améliorer et d'arriver à faire pareil un jour ou l'autre.



Ouf ça me rassure 

C'est avec plaisir que je vous expliquerais ma démarche photographique pour arriver à ce résultat


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2020)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas que ce Topic était réservé aux photos faites avec un appareil Apple...



clic-clac kodak à l’iphone, c’est une expression, t’inquiète ! les miennes sortent d’un nikon.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2020)

@DuncanLPP la bienvenue sur le portfolio ! J'ai supprimé ta seconde image pour une sombre histoire d'intervalle obligatoire entre deux partages images. Elle contrevenait aussi à une consigne concernant les séries… Bref, ne te sens pas brimé par cet suppression ou mon intervention, je ne fais qu'appliquer des consignes plus vieilles que ma date d'inscription, c'est dire si les posteurs ont la vie dure ici. D'ailleurs, si vous pouviez continuer de causer ailleurs que dans ce sujet, on reviendrait aux partages d'images ! Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

Un insecte énorme qui était dans un jardin


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mai 2020)

@WheelNelly : de belles couleurs et un beau reflet, j'adore 



La limite de 100km est levée, il est temps de s'enlover


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

@WheelNelly Ma belle, *pourrais-tu éviter de poster les mêmes images à quelques jours d'intervalle !?* Ces dahlias roses que je viens de supprimer, on les avait vu le 7 mai ! Et ce plan d'eau, tout autant supprimé, est encore visible sur le sujet de la terrasse. Fais attention à tes partages d'images ma belle !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mai 2020)

Une battle ?



​


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2020)

*@toum' et Juju* : vous passez vos vacances ensembles ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> *@toum' et Juju* : vous passez vos vacances ensembles ?


Paparazzis chez _biquette magazine_ !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2020)

Karcher => done



​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Juin 2020)

Miam 



Bon, le serveur m'a sorti qu'il fallait avoir un masque pour s'installer sur la terrasse (un peu froide) afin de manger chez eux.
Mais j'ai fait sans. Je n'avais pas pris de masque car la nourriture passe mal au travers 
(ok c'est utile entre le moment ou tu t'installes et celui ou tu es servi)


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 177281​


Un soupçon de contre-plongée et toute la rosace aurait eu le ciel dans le dos


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2020)

Mer du Nord au crépuscule ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2020)

Escale



​


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2020)

Elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir très envie de remonter à bord...


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Elle n'a pas l'air d'avoir très envie de remonter à bord...


C'est SON plus bel instant...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Juin 2020)

Old faithful


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Juin 2020)

Y'a du monde  




La queue est en 2 parties avec un passage au milieu.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)

Vais-je pouvoir y retourner ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juin 2020)

Le ciel pouah !


----------



## flotow (15 Juin 2020)

Ça penche !! #jura


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Ça penche !! #jura


Oui 
Nelly n'a pas fait pris le temps pour la pose


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Ça penche !! #jura


C'est parce qu'en fait  le plus bel instant n'est pas fonction de l'endroit, mais du moment. Au hasard, celui de l'apéro.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juin 2020)

ces routes me manques !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2020)

P*@#º†æî~ de cadrage...


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> P*@#º†æî~ de cadrage...


P*@#º†æî~ de grand angle également


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2020)

Y a du bouillon à l'entrée du golfe du Morbihan



​


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Pas pour rien que le caillou en arrière plan s'appelle le faucheur.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2020)

Impressionnant mais pour qui sait y faire... J'ai déjà passé le raz Blanchard avec 10 nds de jus dans le cul au près avec 25 nds de vent... Clapot de 2 mètres, vent apparent 35 nds, heureusement à cette vitesse c'est passé en 20 mn.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

@*WheelNelly*
C'est ou ta dernière photo ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Impressionnant mais pour qui sait y faire... J'ai déjà passé le raz Blanchard avec 10 nds de jus dans le cul au près avec 25 nds de vent... Clapot de 2 mètres, vent apparent 35 nds, heureusement à cette vitesse c'est passé en 20 mn.


Oui, enfin le raz Blanchard c'est plus large que l'entrée du golfe !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, enfin le raz Blanchard c'est plus large que l'entrée du golfe !


Viens-y voir un jour...


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Impressionnant mais pour qui sait y faire... J'ai déjà passé le raz Blanchard avec 10 nds de jus dans le cul au près avec 25 nds de vent... Clapot de 2 mètres, vent apparent 35 nds, heureusement à cette vitesse c'est passé en 20 mn.





_Phare du cap de la Hague
sûrement déjà posté... -- il y avait au moins beaucoup de mètres de creux_​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2020)

@*flotow *sur ta photo y a au moins 50 nds de vent. C'est une autre ambiance...
Et sur ta photo visiblement le vent est dans le sens du courant, sinon tu verrais comment ça lève...


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @*flotow *sur ta photo y a au moins 50 nds de vent. C'est une autre ambiance...
> Et sur ta photo visiblement le vent est dans le sens du courant, sinon tu verrais comment ça lève...


Une ambiance à ne pas être sur l'eau !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2020)

Vous causeriez informatique que ça serait pareil !?


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @*flotow *sur ta photo y a au moins 50 nds de vent. C'est une autre ambiance...
> Et sur ta photo visiblement le vent est dans le sens du courant, sinon tu verrais comment ça lève...


Je ne te savais pas marseillais. Pour moi 40 nœuds grand max, ça ne s'envole qu'aux abords du phare, la où ça brise.


aCLR a dit:


> Vous causeriez informatique que ça serait pareil !?


Ben quoi ? on peut plus commenter les photos nulle part ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Juin 2020)

Ca a l'air de souffler


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ca a l'air de souffler



Le vent était absent jusqu'au lendemain de mes 30ans, après aie aie aie !


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2020)

Marais salant Ars-en-Ré





L'animal domestique en posture normale ou décalée sur la photo n'est là que fortuitement mais a obligé la prise de vue...​


----------



## Sly54 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

@*Sly54*
C'est superbe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2020)

Préparation d'un plus bel instant, phase 1
Test des bruleurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Juin 2020)

Une drôle de bestiole qui se promène


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

Souvenir


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2020)

Préparation d'un plus bel instant, phase 2
Pré-gonflage au ventilateur (gros ventilateur, genre moteur d'ULM !)
Le jour se lève, mais pas le soleil


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2020)

@*ecatomb*
Génial cette photo* *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une drôle de bestiole qui se promène


Un maréchal ferrant n'est pas loin ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2020)

Aux Sables d'Olonne, dans un quartier appelé l'Île Penotte, il y a une dame qui a décoré les murs de fresques en coquillages, et pour vous dire, c'est pas ringard...



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2020)

Cap Gris-Nez
Souvenir de promenade !  ...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2020)

oup's


----------



## Lio70 (22 Juin 2020)

Coucher de soleil vu de la terrasse de l'hôtel. Madère, 2015.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (22 Juin 2020)

Préparation d'un plus bel instant, phase 3
Gonflage final au bruleur


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky*
Excellent* *


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Préparation d'un plus bel instant, phase 3
> Gonflage final au bruleur


On a moins l'impression de puissance de la flamme ou elle est réduite ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2020)

La photo derrière Gribouille ici



​


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On a moins l'impression de puissance de la flamme ou elle est réduite ?


La elle est réduite, même si de temps en temps il met la gomme. Mais tant que la voilure n'est pas à la verticale il faut faire trèèèès attention pour ne rien cramer.


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La photo derrière Gribouille ici​


Vraie lumière ou super retravaillée ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Vraie lumière ou super retravaillée ?


Disons que c'est un peu une sous-ex à la PdV que j'ai conservée. À peine plus de contraste et un peu de brillance. Le résultat est conforme à la sensation que j'ai eu en prenant la photo, c'est pour ça que j'ai fait un tirage en sublimation et encadré.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)

*@WheelNelly *
C'est ou ta dernière photo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)

@Jura39  dans le Colorado


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2020)

Et c'est parti.
Château de Chaumont sur Loire. 
Mais en montgolfière on ne va pas où on veut, et nous ne le verrons pas de plus près


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)




----------



## Fullcrum (24 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juin 2020)

Yellowstone 2019


----------



## Fullcrum (24 Juin 2020)

Une deuxième " sans " nuage


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Une deuxième " sans " nuage


Tu as eu de la chance ! Parce que de mon côté...
Toujours plombé. On remonte vers Chenonceau, Cheverny, Chambord,
en espérant que le vent nous permette d'en atteindre un ou deux.
Boucle de la Loire à Candé sur Beuvron


----------



## litobar71 (25 Juin 2020)




----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2020)

@Fullcrum tu fais de la KAP ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2020)

@Romuald en vélo ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juin 2020)

Shenandoah, VA


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> orage ?


T’aurais pas un peu forcé sur les curseurs, des fois ?



flotow a dit:


> @Romuald en vélo ?


gné ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> T’aurais pas un peu forcé sur les curseurs, des fois ?


Il y a trois photos  dans cette photo...
Les curseurs, un peu à droite épicétou...
Pour te mettre les boules, cette descente à la plage est à 50m de chez moi


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les curseurs, un peu à droite épicétou...


Sur mon vieux 7 j'arrive à avoir de super résultats, rien quand jouant dans les réglages. ( mes photos postées ici viennent à 99% de mon iPhone du moment )


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juin 2020)

Un hélicoptère qui tournait dans le coin, via la photo j'ai enfin compris pourquoi. Quelqu'un faisait des photos


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Un hélicoptère qui tournait dans le coin, via la photo j'ai enfin compris pourquoi. Quelqu'un faisait des photos


Pour l'avoir fait portes ouvertes, assi sur le sol, pieds sur le patin, c'est très rigolo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Juin 2020)

Bon alors ... hips ...  elle vient cette ... hips...  dernière bière ?
Non mais, tu te crois où ? C'est une bière max par chat, là tu en est déjà à 5
Mais... hips... si tu me la donnes  ... hips... je t'emmène faire un vol dans l'espace
Comme si les chats savait voler, pendant que tu y es, il y a des chats capitaine de navire
... hips... mais oui ... hips... je connais un capitaine Gribouille
Mais oui bien sûr...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Fullcrum (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## East_ (28 Juin 2020)

J'ai pris cette image au Brussels light festival 2020 et pour l'instant ça doit être une des plus belle photo que j'ai pu prendre (iPhone 11 pro + halide réglage manuel)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juin 2020)

Quelque part dans l'Ouest Américain (Wyoming or Colorado or Utah or Nevada)


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2020)

​
Il n'y a pas de post traitement sur l'image ci-dessus, l'arrière plan est suffisamment loin pour s'atténuer avec une petite densité hygrométrique, manque juste une poubelle sous-ex dans un coin...


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de post traitement sur l'image ci-dessus, l'arrière plan est suffisamment loin pour s'atténuer avec une petite densité hygrométrique, manque juste une poubelle sous-ex dans un coin...


C'est oùùùù ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est oùùùù ?


Il n'y a pas de gps dans mon app. photo. Je dirais que c'est par là...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juin 2020)

On the road between Arizona to Utah


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## East_ (30 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 180311​


On reconnait la Bretagne non ? J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu ça à Carnac


----------



## Sly54 (30 Juin 2020)

East_ a dit:


> On reconnait la Bretagne non ? J'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà vu ça à Carnac


Oui, Carnac


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juin 2020)

Seynes les Alpes dit Le plus beau village de France


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2020)

Un plus bel instant pour ces enfants... 



​


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2020)

Plus bel instant qui dure maintenant depuis une quarantaine de minutes.
Ciel et horizon toujours bouché, et une météo qui prévoit de la pluie sous peu.
Les trois CH sont encore loin, on se contente d'un petit château, de loin, perdu dans la forêt.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Juillet 2020)

Tellement jolie, elle m'ensorcelle,
La Seyne, la Seyne, la Seyne.
Tellement sur d'elle...


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2020)

La pluie se rapproche, il faut abréger le plus bel instant et atterrir rapidement pour pouvoir plier la toile avant qu'elle soit mouillée
On ouvre la têtière et la montgolfière fait parachute : le blanc, c'est le ciel !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Juillet 2020)

çà va finir par ressembler à une série ton plus bel instant


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2020)

Non monsieur, c'est une histoire 
En plus elle est finie, je vous fais grâce du pliage et du retour en Land-Rover


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> La pluie se rapproche, il faut abréger le plus bel instant et atterrir rapidement pour pouvoir plier la toile avant qu'elle soit mouillée
> On ouvre la têtière et la montgolfière fait parachute : le blanc, c'est le ciel !
> ​


Ça ressemble au Sony Center à Potsdamerplatz








						Sony Center - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> En plus elle est finie, je vous fais grâce du pliage et du retour en Land-Rover


Tu pourrais continuer dans le fil des vroum-vroum


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu pourrais continuer dans le fil des vroum-vroum


Puis dans le fil de la marche à pieds pour les derniers mètres avant ton domicile !


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2020)

Je vous mUrde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juillet 2020)

Se faire doubler par un véhicule électrique


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2020)

Le plus bel instant d'une gamine dans un vide grenier



​


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Juillet 2020)




----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2020)

Lachdéhère est un peu fort !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Lachdéhère


Commment ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Juillet 2020)

Regarder un petit animal pendant un bon moment


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juillet 2020)

Les Grands Cardinaux à l'est d'Hœdic



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2020)

La jetée à Ostende ...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les Grands Cardinaux à l'est d'Hœdic​


P'tain les cardinaux... Pas un PBI. J'y suis resté tanké pendant trois heures sous un cagnard pas possible, pas un pet de vent et une bouée à houle qui meuglait avec une régularité exaspérante.

PPF : Au fond du Golfe du Morbihan


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> tanké pendant trois heures sous un cagnard pas possible, pas un pet de vent


Même pas une risée Yanmar ? Y a qu'en régate qu'elle est interdite...


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Même pas une risée Yanmar ? Y a qu'en régate qu'elle est interdite...


Si, un peu, pour s'éloigner de cette foutue bouée. Et puis les thermiques ont fini par rentrer.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2020)

Le jour où on m'a prêté un 400 mm



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Juillet 2020)

Mes Loulous à la Seynes !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2020)

Ça y est, j'ai les yeux cramés


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juillet 2020)

Pour échapper aux capitaines des chats, rien ne vaut un camouflage


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2020)

Des fruits et des légumes



​


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2020)

Bréhat à marée basse



​


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juillet 2020)




----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2020)

Murnauer Moos
Plus grande brande d'Europe Centrale !​


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Juillet 2020)

Déjà mise peut-être je sais plu !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Juillet 2020)

Effectivement, il me semble l'avoir déjà vu. Mais elle est jolie


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2020)

"Biche", croisé aux Glénans en 2018
(juste avant qu'un imbécile qui ne faisait pas gaffe à son tirant d'air 
ne lui brise une de ses cannes en voulant le regarder de trop près)
Photo à l'iphone6


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juillet 2020)

-- Riquewihr --


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)

@Sly54 t'aurais pas de l'Edelswicker ?
pour me réchauffer, il fait froid, ici !


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Sly54 t'aurais pas de l'Edelswicker ?


Je suis plutôt Gewurtz' vendanges tardives 




WheelNelly a dit:


> pour me réchauffer, il fait froid, ici !


Si tu me dis que tu viens de prendre la photo maintenant… je ne te croirais pas !


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2020)

La jetée d'Ostende ...
Cimetière de mes souvenirs ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juillet 2020)

Le premier géant de la compagnie Royal de Luxe



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juillet 2020)

J'ai trouvé un titre adapté : "Le calme avant la tempête"


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2020)

En voilà une autre kipenche© !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> En voilà une autre kipenche© !


Je ne crois pas, il doit s'agir d'une perspective lointaine, car si tu regardes les phares, ils sont bien verticaux...


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne crois pas, il doit s'agir d'une perspective lointaine, car si tu regardes les phares, ils sont bien verticaux...


Essaye de la redresser avec -1⁰ et tu verras que la phares sont toujours droit, mais que surtout l'horizon est horizontal !
Je l'ai fait rapidement sur le téléphone, alors cest peut être entre -1⁰ et -2⁰, car je n'ai pas les décimales.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2020)

Au labo toutaleur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juillet 2020)




----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Au labo toutaleur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (10 Juillet 2020)

~Trompe-l’œil~


​


----------



## ScapO (11 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juillet 2020)

Etre au calme


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Juillet 2020)

Je pense la journée à ... deviné ?




Indice 
Mon second lieu de naissance


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juillet 2020)

Tu passes ta journée à M comme ... Marseille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Juillet 2020)




----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tu passes ta journée à M comme ... Marseille ?


M comme Mexico, Monaco, Malparaiso, Milpitas, Muenos Aires...
Ah, c'est pas le fil de la première lettre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> M comme Mexico, Monaco, Malparaiso, Milpitas, Muenos Aires...


M comme : M'en fou plein les ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)




----------



## ScapO (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2020)

* Click to zoom. *


​


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (14 Juillet 2020)

Photo prise à l'iPhone 6…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (14 Juillet 2020)

Marcher dans la nature...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juillet 2020)

Qui a vu le visage au bord de l'eau ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Qui a vu le visage au bord de l'eau ?


J'ai d'abord vu l'eau, puis le visage m'a sauté aux yeux. Le visage me fait penser à l'avatar de @momo-fr


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai d'abord vu l'eau, puis le visage m'a sauté aux yeux. Le visage me fait penser à l'avatar de @momo-fr




momo-fr suivrait discrètement Unepause quand elle va se promener en forêt ?... 
Il faudrait mener une enquête...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (17 Juillet 2020)

Faut pas profiter de mon absence pour poster des photos floues kipenchent !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

@Toum'aï Je t'offres ce bouquet pour m'excuser...Bonnes vacances !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> poster des photos floues kipenchent !



ça faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas eu ce combo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (17 Juillet 2020)

~Drôme Provençale~


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Juillet 2020)

C’est l’avion qui vient de passer ?


----------



## ScapO (17 Juillet 2020)

Oui je l’ai vu aussi ✈️


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> C’est l’avion qui vient de passer ?





ScapO a dit:


> Oui je l’ai vu aussi ✈


Désolé , mais pas moi  
J'étais dedans


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Juillet 2020)

C'est moi ou ça penche ?


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2020)

Un plus bel instant du gamin, cette nuit à 2h du mat' : La comète Neowise





Reflex d'entrée de gamme et caillou idem (Nikon D3300 et zoom 18-55), 20s à 12800 ISO
Post-traitement : suppression de la pollution lumineuse et des aberrations chromatiques​


----------



## East_ (18 Juillet 2020)

Mon frère habite près d'un aéroport du coup quand je viens chez lui il y a toujours un moment ou je veux prendre en photo ses oiseaux d'aciers dans le ciel


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juillet 2020)

La P.A.F. rend hommage aux hospitaliers


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)

Pour la culture de tous, en tant que fille de militaire (de l'air), cette patrouille, dans le jargon militaire, se surnomme la P.A.F (Patrouille Aérienne Française)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)

Tout cet argent qui part en fumée


----------



## Sly54 (18 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Pour la culture de tous, en tant que fille de militaire (de l'air), cette patrouille, dans le jargon militaire, se surnomme la P.A.F (Patrouille Aérienne Française)


Merci pour l'info, j'ai donc édité et corrigé mon post


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (18 Juillet 2020)

Dans un tout autre registre ...
Parigi, i piedi inchiodati al suoloarigi*!
_*Paris, les pieds cloués au sol!_



​


----------



## litobar71 (18 Juillet 2020)

allez, zou !  je change de capitale.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)

Lac du Jura aujourd'hui


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Juillet 2020)

Difficile à voir dans le ciel... Mais au moins j'aurais un souvenir.
Pose de 5s d'où le léger flou des étoiles (malgré le trépied)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

Encore et toujours au Cap Ferret


----------



## litobar71 (19 Juillet 2020)

en face du côté Arcachon nos maisons sont un p'tit peu différentes !


----------



## ScapO (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (19 Juillet 2020)

_à cet âge-là, les estomacs toujours dans les talons, la marche est allègre pour cheminer vers la cantine !






zut de zut, 20 minutes en avance !_
​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Juillet 2020)

Se balader et tomber sur un alien


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2020)

On demande Flotow avec son niveau à bulle dans PVPBI !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> On demande Flotow avec son niveau à bulle dans PVPBI !


J'ai redressé


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Juillet 2020)

Venise, c'est pas une série ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Venise, c'est pas une série ?


Une serie  , ou ça ?
Post # 464 = Venise 
Post # 467 = Burano


----------



## Sly54 (21 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2020)

Venise engloutie ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Venise engloutie ?


Monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (23 Juillet 2020)

Des pommes, _mes_ "......" et des scoubidou-ouah!!!


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juillet 2020)

Quand nous invites-tu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (24 Juillet 2020)

Passage vers l'infini…et l'au delà…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quand nous invites-tu ?


A qui vous vous adressez ? a @Jura39 il me semble, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juillet 2020)

Oui, il est au bord de la mer en train de nous narguer


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, il est au bord de la mer en train de nous narguer


Non désolé , pas encore , je pars dans une semaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (25 Juillet 2020)

En dépit de... partageons un p'tit Kawa 
_Comme dirait j'sais plus qui..?!_






​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2020)

Gérard Depardieu ...
Photo prise lors du tournage de "Potiche" dans nos anciens bureaux (CBR Bruxelles) !
Très sympa et accessible, le Gégé !





L'immeuble en question est un joyau architectural de toute beauté dans lequel j'ai eu le plaisir de travailler durant 4 ans ...
Cet immeuble est aujourd'hui menacé !  

Immeuble CBR

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> On le sait que les photos de Nelly penchent… Pas la peine de la ramener à chaque fois ! Surtout, la miss a son _attestation d'obliquité dérogatoire_ pour poster des images qu'elle ne pourrait prendre elle-même.





aCLR a dit:


> Sont exemptés de cette règle, Nellywow84 et Jura39. Notre Nelly possède un passe-droit permanent pour poster ce qu'elle veut où et comme elle le souhaite.





Sly54 a dit:


> alors on prend soin de toi ! Laisse nous ce plaisir !


Encoreee !





@Unepause : j'ai le même iPod en vert, ils sont collectors. 
Vous connaissez la règle des 3 C ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2020)

Un endroit pour être au frais et déclarer sa flamme...
Mais je ne suis pas certain que des crânes formant un coeur soit très romantique.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

@*ecatomb*
C'est en Republique Tcheque ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*ecatomb*
> C'est en Republique Tcheque ?


Non, c'est même à Paris  
C'est "Les Catacombes de Paris"


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

@*Fullcrum*
C'est dans le Jura ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juillet 2020)

La preuve *ultime* que le ridicule ne tue pas ... 
(Avec l'équipe hollandaise ! En bas à droite ... )





Les hollandais sont friands de ce genre de truc !

​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)

On va pas chipoter pour 10min, si ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Fullcrum (31 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TomS74 (31 Juillet 2020)

baignade en république dominicaine


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TomS74 (1 Août 2020)

Sunset au Horseshoe Bend


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (2 Août 2020)

Ô Toi*... _Août_ de mes souvenirs...!​
⟶*Ôte-toi​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (3 Août 2020)




----------



## Fullcrum (4 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (4 Août 2020)

Une légère lévitation...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

@Jura39 = 13h12 c/ 13h07. Tu es modo tu peux la shooter


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Jura39 = 13h12 c/ 13h07. Tu es modo tu peux la shooter


Non 
C’est erreur de ma part , j’ai un décalage horaire  et j’ai pas pensé à cela
Mes excuses


----------



## ScapO (5 Août 2020)

Confuses acceptées


----------



## gKatarn (5 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Jura39 = 13h12 c/ 13h07. Tu es modo tu peux la shooter


On va pas la supprimer pour 5 minutes d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (5 Août 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> On va pas la supprimer pour 5 minutes d'avance


Non , j’ai mon décalage horaire , il faut que je m’en souvienne 
Il est 21h19 pour moi


----------



## Sly54 (5 Août 2020)

Château de Lunéville


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2020)

* Click to zoom.  *


​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (6 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Août 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (8 Août 2020)

Château de Lunéville, suite et fin


----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2020)




----------



## iV@l (8 Août 2020)

_Montreux (7 août)_​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

Île de Farol


----------



## iV@l (11 Août 2020)

_Morges, Suisse_​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (11 Août 2020)

... Au risque d'un rappel à l'ordre ... ​J'ose vous suggérer une de mes compositions sous format 
_Tableau-Photo_


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

Il me semble en avoir déjà vu une semblable. Mais elle est top


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 186859


C'est une photo ?
Cela fait très " Poster "


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)

C’est les photos de Papa @Jura39


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (16 Août 2020)

En cette chaleur ; une bière + rouges et blanches roses = une idylle pleine de fraîcheur.







​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)




----------



## dfbert (19 Août 2020)

Parmi mes plus beaux instants, une montée historique avec mon coupé 504, avec ma fille en "copilote"). 
A Apinac (montée historique de Cacharat) dans la Loire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (19 Août 2020)

Une image reste toujours moins nette et moins vive que le réel.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

@*WheelNelly*

C'est pas 24 heures l'intervalle pour poster ?* *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)

@Jura39 et cette remarque vient de vous ? 
Vous chipotait pour 20minutes. 
Vous êtes modo, même si ce n'est pas votre domaine d'intervention. aclr étant en congés, je pense que vous pouvez y mettre votre grain de sel, de sable même et ainsi lui alléger son travail quand il sera de retour non ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> @Jura39 et cette remarque vient de vous ?
> Vous chipotait pour 20minutes.
> Vous êtes modo, même si ce n'est pas votre domaine d'intervention. aclr étant en congés, je pense que vous pouvez y mettre votre grain de sel, de sable même et ainsi lui alléger son travail quand il sera de retour non ?


C'est juste une remarque , rien de méchant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

@WheelNelly : Dommage d'avoir le sort de flotteur rouge qui gâche un peu. Très bonne idée de prise de vue avec le reflet


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Août 2020)

J'espère que vous passez un bon week-end


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'espère que vous passez un bon week-end
> tof de bouffe


Oui, enfin bon on n'est pas sur instagram  . Je comprends que ça soit un bel instant si on aime la pizza, mais si à la place on pouvait avoir une belle photo ça n'en serait que mieux.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Août 2020)

On a repeint les Grands Cardinaux



​


----------



## Lio70 (22 Août 2020)

Je concurrence ecatomb, et c'était vraiment un bel instant, na !


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2020)

Comme dit pour ecatomb : un bel instant peut-être, mais pas une belle photo : tu aurais pu au moins, et lui aussi, t'arranger pour ne pas tronquer l'assiette et les couverts.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

Rhoo on est en vacances on se sens bien @Romuald jaloux ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Rhoo on est en vacances on se sens bien @Romuald jaloux ?


Absolument pas jaloux. Simplement navré de voir que portfolio est devenu un déversoir de photos sans recherche de qualité pour beaucoup d'entre elles. Je ne parle pas de l'intérêt des sujets, c'est trop subjectif, mais de la photo elle-même. Et qu'ici ça penche, et que la c'est mal cadré, et que ci et que ça. Nom d'un chien le numérique autorise plein de choses, à commencer par prendre plusieurs photos d'un même sujet pour choisir la plus belle ensuite. Sans parler de la post production, où on peut recadrer, redresser, améliorer l'exposition. Deux exemples :

il m'a fallu un quart d'heure pour améliorer (de mon point de vue, bien sur) une photo de Juju, recadrage et correction du trapèze,  et il m'aurait fallu une minute pour seulement la recadrer.
Dans 72h, indépendamment de tout le bien ou le mal qu'on peut penser de ma photo, j'ai pris 5 minutes pour redresser (un demi-degré seulement, mais ça penchait !) et pour supprimer un spot qui servait à éclairer les douves. Un petit détail mais je trouve la photo mieux sans.

On est en vacances dis-tu ? donc on a le temps de travailler un peu la qualité. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a le droit de poster une photo par fil et par jour qu'il faut poster une photo par fil et par jour. On peut prendre son temps
Tout ce que je demande, c'est un peu de rigueur afin que les termes 'plus beau' et 'plus belle' reprennent tout leur sens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

Waiting september


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

Une chose m'interpelle en relisant le topic N°1

Je cite :

Parce que des fois, on n'a pas d'appareil photo sous la main. Trop occupé qu'on est à chercher le nord sur l'écran de nos smartphones. Et lorsqu'on relève la tête, ce qu'on a sous les yeux se révèle à nous. Du coup, clic clac kodak — ou _push slide_ clic la bonne app — on immortalise ces instants rien qu'à nous. Et on les partage comme sur n'importe quel réseau social !

C'est pas cela le thème de ce topic ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'ici ça penche, et que la c'est mal cadré, et que ci et que ça.


Comme on pouvait se faire déglinguer par quelques posteurs à l'époque quand la photo postée était penchée ou mal cadrée ! Mais c'était une excellente école d'apprentissage


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

Déglingué ah wé carrément


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Déglingué ah wé carrément




Je vois très bien ce que Sly veut dire ; lui et moi avons à peu près la même ancienneté ici. 

Effectivement, à une certaine époque, les échanges ici étaient parfois moins courtois, ou -au minimum- moins diplomatiques qu'aujourd'hui.
Avec le recul, chaque période possède ses avantages et ses inconvénients.
La période actuelle permet de reformuler plus tranquillement ce qui en d'autres temps aurait été dit avec beaucoup moins de retenue. 

En gros, je suis d'accord avec ce qu'a dit Romuald dans ses derniers posts ici.
Mais le dernier post de Jura a du sens également.

Un peu de sélection ne peut pas nuire, c'est clair. Pour tout le forum Portfolio. 
Mais sans qu'on applique ici, dans ce thread spécifique, le même niveau d'exigence que dans "Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos". 

Du moins à mon humble avis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

Moi aussi je suis d’accord avec les propos de Romuald j’ai simplement bloqué sur un terme


----------



## Romuald (22 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Déglingué ah wé carrément


Oui, tu es trop jeune pour avoir connu certains membres et modérateurs qui n'hésitaient pas à tailler dans le vif ! quand je pense qu'aCLR a eu droit à un thread pour lui tout seul alors qu'il est vraiment d'une gentillesse bisounours, parfois ça me laisse rêveur.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais le dernier post de Jura a du sens également.


Peut-être, mais ce que j'en comprends c'est que le 'plus bel instant' est un flash sur quelque chose de beau mais qu'on n'a pas le temps de peaufiner à la prise de vue, d'où l'interêt de la post production de base (a minima recadrage, redressement, et plus si affinité). Ce pourquoi des photos de pizza n'ont pas, à mon avis, leur place ici.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais sans qu'on applique ici, dans ce thread spécifique, le même niveau d'exigence que dans "Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos".


Bien évidemment, mais ça n'empêche pas de faire un peu attention, non ? on est dans portfolio, pas au bar. Il y a d'ailleurs un fil pour ça la-bas.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, tu es trop jeune pour avoir connu certains membres et modérateurs qui n'hésitaient pas à tailler dans le vif ! quand je pense qu'aCLR a eu droit à un thread pour lui tout seul alors qu'il est vraiment d'une gentillesse bisounours, parfois ça me laisse rêveur.



Trop jeune sur MacG, bien évidemment. 

Par ailleurs, je comprends parfaitment que Nelly ait bloqué sur un terme. 



Romuald a dit:


> Peut-être, mais ce que j'en comprends c'est que le 'plus bel instant' est un flash sur quelque chose de beau mais qu'on n'a pas le temps de peaufiner à la prise de vue, d'où l'interêt de la post production de base (a minima recadrage, redressement, et plus si affinité). Ce pourquoi des photos de pizza n'ont pas, à mon avis, leur place ici.
> 
> Bien évidemment, mais ça n'empêche pas de faire un peu attention, non ? on est dans portfolio, pas au bar. Il y a d'ailleurs un fil pour ça la-bas.





Bon, en gros, je ne vais pas te contredire juste pour le plaisir... 

Je suis d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

En gros les gars vos pizzas posté les dans mon thread avec une binoche [emoji8]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)

Aclr est un AMOUR don’t touch


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, tu es trop jeune pour avoir connu certains membres et modérateurs qui n'hésitaient pas à tailler dans le vif ! quand je pense qu'aCLR a eu droit à un thread pour lui tout seul alors qu'il est vraiment d'une gentillesse bisounours, parfois ça me laisse rêveur.
> 
> Peut-être, mais ce que j'en comprends c'est que le 'plus bel instant' est un flash sur quelque chose de beau mais qu'on n'a pas le temps de peaufiner à la prise de vue, d'où l'interêt de la post production de base (a minima recadrage, redressement, et plus si affinité). Ce pourquoi des photos de pizza n'ont pas, à mon avis, leur place ici.
> 
> Bien évidemment, mais ça n'empêche pas de faire un peu attention, non ? on est dans portfolio, pas au bar. Il y a d'ailleurs un fil pour ça la-bas.


Je plussoie


----------



## Lio70 (23 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Comme dit pour ecatomb : un bel instant peut-être, mais pas une belle photo : tu aurais pu au moins, et lui aussi, t'arranger pour ne pas tronquer l'assiette et les couverts.


Oui, mais parfois, c'est tellement spontané qu'on n'y pense pas. Peut-être qu'on avait juste un petit appareil ou smartphone n'offrant pas d'angle suffisamment ouvert pour ne pas tronquer certains éléments, et qu'on n'a pas voulu perdre son temps à calculer la position idéale pour prendre la photo parce qu'on a juste envie de la manger, cette pizza, avant qu'elle refroidisse . La première pizza que j'ai faite moi-même (la pâte et tout), c'était vraiment un bel instant, il y avait de surcroit un certain contexte. Photo conservée depuis 11 ans, c'est dire... J'ai seulement voulu rebondir sur celle d'ecatomb et je ne l'aurais pas postée dans "Vos plus belles photos".

Je trouve qu'on devrait être un peu mois strict sur le professionalisme des photos dans un fil comme celui-ci. C'est délicat sur un forum où la diffusion est ouverte à tous, y compris ceux qui ne savent pas ou font moins bien. Je vois aussi que le sujet (une pizza) a contribué à provoquer la discussion, et je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi sur l'aspect Instagram/déversoir.

Aussi, peut-être devrions-nous créer un nouveau fil "Vos photos de table" ou "Façon Bocuse" où l'on posterait une photo de nos bons petits plats faits par nous-mêmes, en tout cas ceux qui présentent suffisamment bien sur l'assiette que pour mériter une photo, et en demandant de soigner la photo puisqu'on sait à l'avance que nous la diffuserons ici. Natures mortes pour nos papilles. Mais je suppose qu'une discussion surgira pour savoir si la photo doit illustrer la maîtrise de la technique culinaire ou si elle peut simplement capturer un instant d'art de vivre, ou si tel plat vaut la peine d'être montré où non. Pas facile...


----------



## ScapO (23 Août 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> c'était vraiment un bel instant, il y avait de surcroit un certain contexte.


Slt,

c'est aussi comme cela que l'on peut comprendre le titre de la rubrique ,
une émotion , un ressenti, un instant rare avec pas forcément le "beau" sujet photographié.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Août 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2020)

Ce qui me manque dans ce fil, ce sont de petits commentaires succincts expliquant pourquoi la photo que vous postez représente un de vos plus beaux instants !

Par exemple, la pizza de Lio prend une toute autre saveur quand on sait que cette pizza a été confectionnée à 100% et avec amour par ses soins - une photo somme toute "banale" prend une toute autre dimension lorsqu'elle est accompagnée de tels commentaires !

Je vais prendre l'exemple du fil sur les animaux domestiques ... comme tout le monde, je "jetais" pêle-mêle sur le forum les photos de mes poilus avant de prendre conscience que ces photos étaient d'une banalité affligeante et qu'elles n'intéressaient que moi ! Alors, j'ai trouvé l'idée d'accompagner ces photos de dialogues inventés dans le style roman photo des années 80 ce qui tendait à étoffer un peu le contexte ! Maintenant, j'ai arrêté parce qu'il ne faut pas lasser !

Soyons conscients que 90% des photos que *nous* postons ici (surtout les photos de vacances) sont banales et inintéressantes pour le lecteur ... ... sauf s'il y a un court développement du contexte et éventuellement des lieux où elles ont été prises ! En plus, cela nous oblige à réfléchir un tant soit peu avant de poster n'importe quoi !

En bref : Pourquoi la photo que vous postez représente un de vos plus beaux instants ?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> petits commentaires succincts expliquant pourquoi la photo que vous postez représente un de vos plus beaux instants !


C'est bien pour cela que la plupart du temps je mets une petite phrase avant les miennes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Ce pourquoi des photos de pizza n'ont pas, à mon avis, leur place ici.


Seriez-vous tous d'accord si je demande à @Sly54 s'il peut déplacer les photos pizza et commentaires dans le fil "qu'est-ce que je vous sert ?"

@Sly54 pourrais-tu accéder à ma requête, sans te commander ? je t'en remercie. Ainsi je pourrais proposer un Prosecco en accompagnement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Août 2020)

Bonne idée


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Seriez-vous tous d'accord si je demande à @Sly54 s'il peut déplacer les photos pizza et commentaires dans le fil "qu'est-ce que je vous sert ?"
> 
> @Sly54 pourrais-tu ?


Demande au modo du topic , c'est peut etre mieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Demande au modo du topic , c'est peut etre mieux


Il est en congés...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Il est en congés...


Si tu déplace les photos , il faut que les commentaires suivent sinon cela n'a plus de sens .
Ce n'est que mon simple avis


----------



## Sly54 (23 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Demande au modo du topic , c'est peut etre mieux


Je suis d'accord avec le commentaire de Jura 

Pas par solidarité entre modos, mais parce que c'est ce qui a le plus de sens : c'est à @aCLR de voir comment il souhaite l'évolution de ce fil, s'il souhaite autre chose, ou pas.


----------



## Anthony (23 Août 2020)

Sans même remonter l'historique des fils de cette vénérable section des forums, les choses sont relativement simples. Une seule question s'impose.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En bref : Pourquoi la photo que vous postez représente un de vos plus beaux instants ?



Si vous avez la réponse, postez votre photo, avec un commentaire. Ici c'est le sentiment qui compte avant la technique, contrairement à d'autres fils. Sinon, il vous reste 451 233 sujets pour discuter avec les autres membres du forum. (Et Instagram pour mettre en scène votre vie qui est incontestablement plus passionnante que la mienne, ou publier vos photos de bouffe mal exposées.) Bref, arrêtons les questions tétracapillosécatées sur l'essence et l'existence de ce fil, et retournons aux (belles) photos.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2020)

Je l'avais lu il y a plus de trente ans, édition augmentée et commentée...



​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2020)

Je lui trouve un petit air " Vintage " 



​


----------



## cestlatomato (24 Août 2020)

Cette photo est vraiment belle  Où est-ce que c'est ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)

Quand te revenais-je ?
Ô pays merveilleux, tes vastes étendues et plaines sous un ciel majestueux


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

cestlatomato a dit:


> Cette photo est vraiment belle  Où est-ce que c'est ?


C'est Lagoa


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2020)

Cet hiver, je vais skier aux Sables...



​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2020)

Ah oui , vivement l'hiver 
j'adore cette saison 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2020)

...
C'est le vent du Nord
qui me nommera capitaine
d'un brise-larmes
Pour ceux que j'aime...

_(Jacques Brel - Mon père disait)





A Toi ... ..._​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Août 2020)

Comme ça manque, american'road, house


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2020)

Le plus bel instant d'un pigeon sablais...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Août 2020)

Nice this sky ? NICE


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2020)

Un peu de couleur 




​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2020)

Si l'office de tourisme des Sables d'Olonne veut bien me l'acheter, cette photo est à vendre pas cher... 



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

@WheelNelly 

Je me souvenais avoir déjà vu cette photo quelque part


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

c'est pas le même angle, oups ! si tu as raison normalement je sup' celle que j'ai déjà posté mais j'ai dû m'emmêler les pinceaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)




----------



## ScapO (28 Août 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2020)

Marmites



​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2020)




----------



## Romuald (28 Août 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Marmites​


L'obelisque du petit Veïzit par le clocher de Baden au 001 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Août 2020)

Souvenir de mes sorties en trike !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

L’automne arrive


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

Vu de la fenêtre du hall à Monument Valley


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

Pas facile à photographier


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2020)

C'est ici que j'ai bu cette bière



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Septembre 2020)

C'est la vue depuis la terrasse de ma cadette !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Septembre 2020)

C'est une jolie carte postale


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2020)

C'est pour connaitre l'heure pour l'apéro


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2020)

Départ en vacances...



​


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Départ en vacances...​




Pfff ! y'a même pas Capitaine Gribouille ! ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 190045​


t'es un châtelain ? ou c'est une démonstration de comment tu t'occupe du jardin


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfff ! y'a même pas Capitaine Gribouille !


Capitaine Gribouille est devenue mémère Gribouille. Elle a gardé la maison cet été...


----------



## Sly54 (5 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> t'es un châtelain ?


Oui. Je m'étonne que tu oses même me tutoyer 


Plafond de l'escalier qui mène à la tour…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oui. Je m'étonne que tu oses même me tutoyer


Veuillez accepter mes plus plates excuse, Sir. 

Heureusement qu'il y a de larges ouverture, Monsieur ne saurait pas changer les ampoules ! XD PTDR


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)

Mon plus bel instant, surtout quand il a fallu dégoter un cadeau caché, par notre collègue lorraine de Facebook, un moment inoubliable !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

J'adore le calme 



​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2020)

Carrioles très individuelles sur l'île aux moines



​


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Carrioles très individuelles sur l'île aux moines


Ca penche fort


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

J'adore ses couleurs 



​


----------



## ScapO (6 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Septembre 2020)

Largue sous spi pépère vers Hœdic, sur l'horizon, là où il y a de la bonne bière...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Septembre 2020)

Là ce n'est pas moi à Dada (c'est toujours le même hihi). La vu reste à couper le souffle !
Quand te reverais-je, mon pays merveilleux
Je suis prise au piège d'un virus désastreux
Dans Mon pays que j'aime, dirigeais par des journaleux


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Septembre 2020)

Visite magique dans le plus renommé des Parc Nationaux : Yellowstone 2019.
Peuplé d’une multitude de geysers, qui s’apparentent, comme le souligne les intenses éclats de rires de Maman, au rectum de sa mère.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2020)

Un plus bel instant très éphémère...
Le nuage Milou.



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Septembre 2020)

Ni ses maisons typiquement américaines, sans clôtures, que l'on voit dans les séries américaines, au bord des routes


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2020)

Une de plus à la série de l'an passé..



​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2020)

J'aime lire mon journal le soir dans le silence




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (12 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

celle-ci est d'un photographe, je précise comme j'en ai posté une du même endroit avec mon iPhone.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

Le plus bel instant de cette grappe de raisin avant sa récolte qui requiert l’intervention humaine, lors de vendange (tardive ou non).

En général, *cinq étapes de base sont nécessaires pour faire du vin : 

La vendange, le foulage et le pressurage, la fermentation, la clarification, et enfin la maturation* et mise en bouteille.

*Les raisins sont les seuls fruits qui possèdent les acides, les esters et les tanins nécessaires pour faire un vin systématiquement naturel et constant*.

Les tanins sont des éléments structurants qui rendent le vin sec, et qui lui donnent son amertume et son astringence.

Après le foulage et le pressurage, la fermentation entre en jeu.

Le moût (ou jus) peut commencer à fermenter naturellement dans un délai allant de 6 à 12 heures avec l’aide des levures sauvages présentes dans l’air. Cependant, de nombreux vignerons interviennent et ajoutent une levure élevée industriellement qui apporte de la consistance et prédit le résultat final.

La fermentation continue jusqu’à ce que tous les sucrent se soient transformés en alcool et qu’un vin sec soit alors produit.
Pour créer un vin sucré, les vignerons arrêtent parfois la fermentation avant que tout le sucre ne soit devenu alcool. Cette étape peut prendre entre 10 jours à un mois, voire plus.
La clarification, lorsque la fermentation est achevée. Il s’agit du procédé dans lequel les résidus solides tels que les cellules de levure mortes, les tanins et les protéines sont retirés. Le vin est transféré ou « décuvé » dans un nouveau réservoir, par exemple un fût de chêne ou une cuve en acier inoxydable ou en amphore (chez une cuvée d'Escaravailles « MAMAMIA »).
Le vin peut ensuite être clarifié par collage ou filtration. Après la maturation, les vins sont mis en bouteille, qui sont soit fermées par un bouchon de liège ou par une capsule à vis selon la préférence du vigneron.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

J'aime la beauté de cet instrument 



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Septembre 2020)

@Jura39 tu nous joue du Saxo, debout ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2020)

​En arrière-plan, une "forêt de cure-dents" restes de l'énorme de l'incendie de 1988. L'étagement des couleurs est... surprenant !
1998 Yellowstone WY


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Septembre 2020)

Mon plus bel instant, à 10h30 un samedi.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mon arrivée au caveau, encore calme et serein. Les Touristes belges, une fois, encore saouls de la veille ne sont pas attendus avant 12h, je peux commencer mes dégustations. Niché au dessus du domaine.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2020)

J'adore cette place de Rouen 




​


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2020)

Ce paquebot nous a poursuivi pendant les vacances, nous l'avons vu à Noirmoutier, à l'entrée du golfe du Morbihan, et à Hœdic



​


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2020)

Et tu le trouves beau ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2020)

J'aime la couleur dans la maison 



​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime la couleur dans la maison​



 Moi aussi ! Mais avec le bordel qui va si bien avec !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Septembre 2020)

On voit Lucky tout au fond


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On voit Lucky tout au fond


Et que Kernel et Panic ont fini pendus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et que Kernel et Panic ont fini pendus


Quelle mémoire !!!  ... Tu te souviens encore de Kernic et Panel ????


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Septembre 2020)

Le plus belle instant de Madeline 
elle a dit : YES


----------



## Lio70 (17 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et que Kernel et Panic ont fini pendus


Oui, mais apparemment pas par les c...


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Septembre 2020)

J'aime regarder les filles sur la plage...



​


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2020)

Il est beau ce palais de justice de Rouen 

*

*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2020)

Un de mes meilleurs instants !
Un sentiment de liberté trop rare !
(Mais c'était avant que je me glande !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

@Anthony sont-ils venu à votre bureau, chez MacG ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2020)

@*thebiglebowsky *
C'est quoi comme modèle ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un de mes meilleurs instants !
> Un sentiment de liberté trop rare !
> (Mais c'était avant que je me glande !)


Elle vibre tellement qu'elle est pleine d'artefact jpeg


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Elle vibre tellement qu'elle est pleine d'artefact jpeg


Ah ! Pour vibrer, ça vibre !!!!!   ... Mais, pour ton info, c'est une Harley et pas une Artefact (D'ailleurs, je ne connais pas cette marque) !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @*thebiglebowsky *
> C'est quoi comme modèle ?


Harley 883 Sportster ! Quand je tombais sur une bande de motards au hasard d'une aire d'autoroute, ils me demandaient hilares : "Hé vieux, ils font les mêmes pour hommes ???"


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2020)

@Sly54 : le titre, c'est "Fenêtre sur cour"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Septembre 2020)

C’est la fenêtre de ma chambre [emoji182]


----------



## Lio70 (19 Septembre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> C’est la fenêtre de ma chambre [emoji182]


Heu, vous habitez toujours chez vos parents ? vous êtes libre ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Septembre 2020)

Un plus bel instant, seule, nobody with me


----------



## ScapO (20 Septembre 2020)

Just trees and a horse , nobody and nothing else...a moment with yourself.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2020)

Quand tu arrives de nuit à marée basse...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Septembre 2020)

Hommage à mon 
	

		
			
		

		
	





maçon Ardéchois adoré, tu aurais 86ans aujourd'hui.
Un city porte ton nom au Quebec, non loin du parc de la Mauricie !


----------



## Sly54 (22 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Septembre 2020)

De plein de Z qui veulent dire zzzzzzzzzorro !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

Les bordures ont été modifié !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Septembre 2020)

L'hôtel de Ouf à Cody l'American Inn


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

@*Sly54*
C'est superbe* *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

DUO New-Yorkais
Lors d’une soirée de janvier, j’ai eu avec Papa, 
une farouche envie de fruits de mer. A table, une idée traversa mon esprit, je lui en touche un mot :
Pourquoi ne pas aller à New York en cette période ?
Histoire de passer cette horrible date là-bas ainsi, la boule au ventre que j’ai les jours précédents cette échéance s’atténuerons ?
Depuis notre duo l’an passé, je constate que Papa, seul avec moi à l’étranger, assure. Nous renouvelons donc cette fabuleuse expérience, un duo à New York. A Manhattan exactement, ce fameux 7 avril 2014 a été une journée assez chargée. Planifié s’annonce. Pas le temps de manger à midi, seulement à 16h30 :
Papa a faim !
Bizarre ! MDR. Un arrêt chez S’Barro s’impose : un self-service de catégorie Flunch. Tout plein de coquetteries trop abondantes, bien grasses et assez délectables. D’énormes parts de pizzas aux peppéronis, des spaghettis pour tous les goûts, certaines avec des méga boulettes pour les bolognaises. Papa nous prend une part gargantuesque de pizza qui, ne fait pas long feu dans l’assiette et une fois ce Monsieur rassasié, enfin j’ai pas mal mangé aussi. Nous nous retournons à l’hôtel. Là, il ne se met pas à tomber des cordes, l’effet d’un seau d’eau s’abattant sur nous. D’un coup d’un seul, d’un seul une marée de marchands ambulants aboie dans les rues :
« Umbrella, one dollar, one... »
Comme à son habitude, ce soir-là, le sac à dos « Tortue Ninja » de Papa étant trop encombrant, il n’eut pas voulu se charger avec. Il voulut faire pareil que les D’Jeun’s et déambuler dans Times Square cheveux au vent mais, il y avait mon K-WAY à l’intérieur. Cette besace étant restée à l’hôtel. Je suis trempée de chez trempée, Jean’s et mes bottes confondues.
Moralité : Peu importe où je serais en avril, cette date restera avariée. Journée maudite.
Nous avons pu parcourir toutes mes adresses notées, préalablement en France.

Vient un soir où prit d’un sursaut de réactivité, il me fait part d’un lieu dont Maman lui avait souffler à la maison : Le téléphérique Roosevelt. Me voilà sur Google, ni une, ni deux je m’empresse de filer l’adresse à Papa, il me renfile mes bottes et nous repartons à l’aventure, il est 7pm.





Dernier jour on commande un Yellow Cab, mais c’est un méga 4X4 qui vient nous chercher pour l’aéroport. Comme la circulation est dense, notre driver prend de ces raccourcis qui nous font découvrir des quartiers news yorkais insoupçonnés. Dans la voiture, une chanson sur les ondes qui deviendra inoubliable pour moi : BURN d’Elie Goulding.
Arrivés au terminal de départ, comme je discute bien avec ce Monsieur et que j’avais acheté un paquet de cigarettes pas terrible, je lui offre. Celui-ci devient tellement euphorique qu’il me refuse le Tips (le pourboire).
Même qu’une fois de retour en France, je me passe sans cesse cette musique en me remémorant notre parcours de fou furieux.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Un pont du Jura ou le taux de suicides est élevé



​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un pont du Jura ou le taux de suicides est élevé


C'est pas à cause du pont, c'est à cause du Jura


----------



## Anthony (27 Septembre 2020)

La suite (avec les nouvelles règles du porfolio) ici.


----------

